# M&P



## lynnw1982 (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there a way to put confetti in M&P soap using M&P confetti without it melting?


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont do MP but I would suggest making your MP as usual...then pour into mold and let it sit for a few minutes...then you can push the chunks/slices in to the loaf


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you only use one base? Some bases are harder than others... I use a CP-type base for confetti and a softer shaving base to pour around it.  :wink: 

And Ian, your right. Cooler temps work great too!

Another fun thing to do is make your chunks or confetti with clear MP and dye it heavily, and when you pour your clear, undyed MP around the chunks, it melts them and makes a really pretty stained glass effect.


----------



## fladais (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Another fun thing to do is make your chunks or confetti with clear MP and dye it heavily, and when you pour your clear, undyed MP around the chunks, it melts them and makes a really pretty stained glass effect.



i did something a little like that...i made several loaves [not full, mind.  just about an inch or so] of different colored clear m&p.  when they were cool, i cut them in 1" squares and put them in the fridge.  after they were nice and chilled, i put some of all the colors in the loaf mold and poured in clear m&p.  i over filled the mold with the chunks and they were very pretty when cut.  it looked like multi-colored ice cubes sticking out a bit over the top.


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

fladais said:
			
		

> it looked like multi-colored ice cubes sticking out a bit over the top.


 I LOVE that look! I've never been able to perfect it though.


----------



## Chay (Jul 4, 2008)

I stick my confetti peices in the freezer for a bit. Then make the pour at as cool a temp as possible.


----------



## fladais (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> fladais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just have to put in more soap chunks than the mold will hold.  build it up high.  i didn't think it would work, but it did.  i was worried about the pieces that were sticking out, not knowing if they would 'hang on' but they did.  i just had to make sure the clear came all the way to the top of the mold to 'glue' it all together.

i used my wavy cutter for the chunks and they were very pretty.  i also used a no liner loaf mold  i got off ebay.  no sticking, it pulled away quite easily.  i didn't want to cut the loaves after getting them from the mold.  they were just too pretty.  they were scented with cotton candy FO.  yum!


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

fladais said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm definitely going to try that this weekend! Thanks for the info! Oh, by the way, did they ever end up falling apart? They only times I tried, my bars feel apart when I used them..


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2008)

cooooool  glad I gave sound advice


----------



## fladais (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> fladais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, they didn't fall apart.  i read somewhere that most of the bars that do fall apart are made with different bases and since this was all done with clear [well, wsp's ultra clear] they never did fall apart.  i gave them as valentine gifts to all my nieces and nephews.  they loved them.


----------



## Lane (Jul 4, 2008)

fladais said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use diff bases!!! .Hmmm... I'm gonna give it a try !


----------



## fladais (Jul 4, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> fladais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use diff bases!!! .Hmmm... I'm gonna give it a try ![/quote:27rn2lwi]

that could be your problem then, dahling.  



i wasn't a member here at that time or i would have posted pics.  let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## lynnw1982 (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried a couple last night and that chunks just started melting.  I use the same clear base for the chunks as well as the base and done what Lane said and just heavily coloured the chunks.  Unfortunately the did not turn out right and now it just looks like I've put drops of colour in the soap and haven't stirred it.


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

lynnw1982 said:
			
		

> I tried a couple last night and that chunks just started melting.  I use the same clear base for the chunks as well as the base and done what Lane said and just heavily coloured the chunks.  Unfortunately the did not turn out right and now it just looks like I've put drops of colour in the soap and haven't stirred it.


 Chop it all up and melt it back down. Blend it all into a single color.   Oh! OR chop it up and add THAT to a new batch, so you'll have different shades of chunks,  but try freezing them first so they don't melt?  :?: I am going to do chunk soaps tomorrow, spent today playing with floral waters.  :roll: I'll try some different methods and take some pics...


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

I made these a few days ago. Kind of a crummy picture, but my chunks didn't melt! These soaps are really small, only about one ounce each... I got to thinking, maybe you are just doing  too big of a batch? More soap means more heat?


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

Before I head off to bed... Here is another one I recently made and I TRIED to melt the chunks... but they didn't all melt... I really think the size of the mold might have something to do with it... Hmmmmm

Cherry Cola   Chunks of Wild Cherry and Cream Soda. Yum!


----------



## lynnw1982 (Jul 5, 2008)

Probably.  I tried to do them in a muffin tray.  It's 3.5" in diameter and 1.5" deep.  I'll try a smaller batch today. I put my soap in the freezer last night so hopefully it will work.


----------

